# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  BORNEO SCHEMATICS VERSION 4.29 UPDATE Dec 13th Patch (13.12) RELEASE !

## mohamed73

*UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS* *VERSION 4.29 Dec 13th Patch (13.12) RELEASE !*  *UPDATE BORNEO  / PEMBARUAN   VERSI 4.29  Patch 13 Desember  (13.12)* *
Borneo Dataworks is the latest database feature from Borneo Schematics   which contains files and reference data such as Firmware, BIOS Files,   Fix Files, Patch Files and several other types needed for smartphone and   laptop repair purposes.*  
=========================================== *New Update Features :*[*] ADD DOWNLOAD RE-DIRECT TO CHROME OR MOZILLA[*] ADD GRID OR LIST FILE MANAGER DATAWORKS   
Noted :
📌 Uninstall Old Version First
📌 Please Sync Date-time In your Windows 
=========================================== *How To Install :*
(1)  Click Auto Update on Your Aplications, OR
(2) Manual Install Please download files and Install it
(3) New Setup can download here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
(4)  Instal Setup to Drive C 
(5)  Load Exe from Drive C/Borneoschematic
(6)  Login with your User name and Pass
(7) Enjoy it !
=========================================== *BORNEO SCHEMATICS PHONE & LAPTOP HARDWARE SOLUTIONS*  *Official Support  Group :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Official Website :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Official YouTube Channel :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Instagram :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
======================================== _Technical Support, Live Assistance , Bugs Report Please contact_  *WhatsApp or telegram:*
Dika : (+62) 811 2633 202   
Regards,
Borneo Schematics Team

----------

